# Sticky  Helpful info surrounding pregnancy



## jan27

This website below gives you background information for antenatal screening. If you need further info speak to your midwife/GP/consultant.  Remember not all tests are available on NHS everywhere..the postcode lottery continues!

www.arc-uk.org

Jan

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## jan27

Nausea and vomiting usually starts around the six week mark, however, this does vary from person to person. It is caused by the hormones supporting the pregnancy until the placenta has developed sufficiently to take over at around 12 weeks therefore the nausea tends to subside around this time. Sometimes, a twin pregnancy can make you feel a lot worse than if one baby... It is an old saying that the worse you feel the stronger the pregnancy...this is generally true!

Some women are very lucky and do not get any nausea/vomiting at all, and others, get it all day at varying degrees. If really unlucky,women can get it throughout pregnancy too. Everyone is different but if you are unable to keep any fluids down at all you should see your GP for advice.

Self Help

1. keep some biscuits (ginger nuts/rich tea for example) by the bed to nibble on waking.
2. eat little and often to maintain stable blood sugars and prevent nausea caused by hunger
3. keep nibbles in handbag or drawer at work to stave of hunger
4. maintain fluid intake especially water or ginger cordial
5. use travel sickness bands
6. acupuncture is excellent for many women for pregnancy sickness
7. ginger - tea, biscuits, sweets etc! 
8. sleep when you feel tired, lack of sleep can make things feel a lot worse


----------



## jan27

Hi

Emilycaitlin and i are both midwives, but we do not work in an early pregnancy unit or fertility unit.  Therefore advice re pregnancy under 10 weeks such as scans and bleeding is very generalised.  We are not able to give much advice re measurements of sacs or HCG levels etc.  However members may be able to offer support from their own experiences if you post in peer support or bun in the oven board.

We are helping when we can so please do not be offended when we suggest an alternative, we know a lot  but not everything!!

We hope you find the Topic of the Month helpful, we would love any suggestions for future topics so please free to post them and we will see what we can do.  

Jan and Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## jan27

If it is your first pregnancy you can usually expect to first feel foetal movements around 19 weeks. This can be earlier or later than this as it is very individual. First movements may feel like soft strokes, popping or wind inside...very odd, but nice when you catch on and realise what it is!

An anterior placents can cushion movements so you may not be aware of movements until 24 weeks if this is the case.

In subsequent pregnancies, you may be aware of movements from as early as 15 weeks, again this differs between individuals.

Foetal movements are a sign of well being and once past 24 weeks you should expect to be aware of at least 10 separate movements a day, although in reality usually a lot more. If you have not felt 10 in one day, have a think about what you have been doing that day. Have you been very busy?, because it may mean you have just been too distracted to notice properly. Or have you been quiet and still had little movements? If baby has been quiet, drink some icey water and go lay down quietly for a hour or two, if still no movements call your midwife/hospital for advice there and then, do not wait until the next day or clinic appointment


----------

